# FW: Lent Appeal â€“ Paupers Supper



## tk

[The CFS Research Foundation website is http://www.cfsrf.com . Some other ME/CFS researchers and research charities/funds are listed on: http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/The%20SITE/EyeOn.htm - this isn't a complete list but unfortunately the full list isn't that long. Some other groups also have their own research funds. Tom]Hi - Permission to repostLent Appeal â€" Paupers SupperToday is Ash Wednesday the beginning of Lent and this is an appeal on behalf of the CFS Research Foundation. As you know it is traditional to give up something for Lent in the hope that something good will come out of it.One such tradition is the Paupers Supper, where a meal is replaced with a bowl of soup and a bread roll. The difference in the cost of meal and the bowl of soup is then put aside into a jar every time this is done and at the end of lent the money donated to a charity.I shall be doing this for the CFS Research Foundation, I wonder if any more out there well enough sufferer, carer or friend would like to join me. Donations at the end of lent could be sent to the foundation at:The CFS Research Foundation, 2 The Briars, Sarratt, Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire WD3 6AU, United Kingdom. Tel: 01923 268641 Fax: 01923 260352The Foundation will be made aware of this appeal, and will no doubt welcome it as they would welcome any donations from it. Should anyone want to gift aid their donation, and make it worth 28% more, e mail me off list and Ill send you a form.Trev


----------



## tk

There's a piece on the CFSRF Research in the Daily Telegraph (UK) todayhttp://tinyurl.com/kokc4


----------

